# Can you work at home ?



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

I can't.
Sometimes (in the good days) I manage to work on the guitar 3 hours and to do a bit of piano, but I can't get myself to practice more and I don't even work on harmony/counterpoint/composition.
But when I take the bus to go to the conservatory I find it enormously easier to practice (given that I find a room to practice in..).
It's a way more stimulating environment and if I'm there I have no trouble beginning to work and forgetting everything else.


Am I the only one ? How do you manage to work seriously and efficiently at home ?


----------



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

*I prefer to work at home. * But in Russia most employers do not like this idea. They preer to control everything.

I DO NOT UNDESTAND, really, why a person should spend about one hour (or even more) to go from one side of the city to other - just to sit in some hot office, instead of working at home. If a person is works with programms, texts, etc, not with people.

Is the situation in Europe also so bad? Can you have employers, wich are not prejudiced against home work?

I really hate office work and hate to spend so much time in Moscow public transport. I'm curious that people form other large (London, Mexico city, Los Angeles, New York) cities think about that.

I'm a big fan of home work. Let's people stay at home at work, instead of spending three hours a day in public trasnport.

****
Ooppps... Maybe my post is a little bit hysterical, I am sorry. I really want to stay at home, but get *good salary.* Maybe less then office workes, but not too small.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ M-M, I think the OP was referring to working on one's music, such as practicing an instrument or composing something rather than one's employment as an office worker or salesman, etc., etc. Of course, if someone earns their money as a composer/musician, then that wouldn't apply. 
Praeludium, Please correct me if I have misunderstood the intent of your original post.


----------

